# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: مشکل با sql server management studio

## NASA's Spaceman

سلام
میخوام یه دیتابیس تو sql serer management studio ایجاد کنم ولی تا این برنامه رو باز میکنم یه چنین صفحه ای میاد که نمیدونم داخلش باید چی وارد کنم
لطفا یکی بگه که داخل این ها چی باید وارد کنم و این اولین دیتابیسی هستم که تو این برنامه میخوام بسازم و هیچ دیتابیس دیگه ای توش نیست
2.jpg
با سپاس Spaceman

----------


## alibilgats

گزینه ServerName رو برابر با local یا \. قرار بده

گزینه Authentication رو هم Windows Authentication انتخاب کن

بعد Connect رو بزن

ولی به نظرم این مشکل رو نباید اینجا مطرح میکردی دوست خوبم!

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

همین کار رو کردم و الان این ارور رو میده
چیکارش کنم؟
88.jpg
با سپاس Spaceman

----------


## fakhravari

سرورنام . بزار 
اگه نشد مشکل داره SQL SERVER

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

> همین کار رو کردم و الان این ارور رو میده
> چیکارش کنم؟
> 88.jpg
> با سپاس Spaceman


احتمالا در موقع نصب Windows Authentication رو فعال نکردی ببرش روی Sql server و بعد پسوردی رو که موقع نصب براش قرار دادی (البته اگه قرار داده باشی !) رو وارد کن .... احتمالا درست میشه

نام سرور رو هم پیشنهاد می کنم . قرار بدی ... بهتره

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

یه سوال دیگه الان میخوام اس کیو ال سرور رو دوباره پاک کنم و دوباره نصبش کنم با ویژال استادیو باید چیکار کنم؟
با سپاس Spaceman

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

> یه سوال دیگه الان میخوام اس کیو ال سرور رو دوباره پاک کنم و دوباره نصبش کنم با ویژال استادیو باید چیکار کنم؟
> با سپاس Spaceman


یعنی چی با ویژال چی کار کنم ؟ هیچکار  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ولی پیشنهاد می کنم یه instance جدید نصب کنی به جای این که پاک کنی و دوباره نصب کنی چون قبلا این کار رو کردم البته روی ویندوز 8.1 ولی بعد از این که این کار رو کردم کلا ویندوز به هم ریخت .... و Instance جدید هم نصب نشد دیگه !!!

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

قبلا شنیده بودم ابتدا باید اس کیو ال سرور نصب کنی و بعد ویژال استادیو
با سپاس Spaceman

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

> قبلا شنیده بودم ابتدا باید اس کیو ال سرور نصب کنی و بعد ویژال استادیو
> با سپاس Spaceman


نه عزیز ........ 

آخه چرا ؟ من همیشه اول ویژوال رو نصب می کنم و بعد اس کیو ال و تا حالا هم هیچ مشکلی نداشته

----------


## alibilgats

دوست عزیز با عرض معذرت شما به جای Local بنویس (Local)  دفعه اول اشتباه گفتم!
یعنی لوکال رو بذار داخل پرانتز.
اگر نشد  .  یا   \.  هم بذار و تست کن!
اگر هیچکدوم از اینها نشد از کشوی Server Name گزینه <Browse for more> رو انتخاب کن و توی لیست باز شده ببین توی زیر مجموعه DataBase Engine گزینه ای وجود داره یا نه! اگه بود انتخاب کن و دوباره اتصال رو تست بزن!
اگر نبود برگه دوم رو هم نگاه بنداز!
اگر توی هیچکدوم چیزی نبود که مشکل از نصبته!

----------

